# Solved: Panasonic Fax Driver Problem



## HarleyiteKaty (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been trying to fix this issue for over a month now. I have a panasonic DP 2330. When you install the drivers for this, the package includes the Panasonic Fax Driver which allows you to Fax from adobe reader or acrobat. Well i have 5 people with this installed and only 1 of them does not receive the error:
_Failure to Send. Please confirm device settings._
I have thoroughly confirmed the device settings on both the PC and the printer side. I am using the same version of adobe acrobat for all of the computers, and i have uninstalled and re installed the drivers on each at least once. 
I checked the Relay XMT password on both sides also. 
Any ideas??


----------



## HarleyiteKaty (Nov 5, 2007)

I found out that the default XMT password is 1234 not 0000 ::sigh::


----------

